

A trip out to SEA - madhukarah
http://sortieenmer.com

======
madhukarah
I like the idea, but it is not believable for someone who is at home with the
sea life. For the rest of the audience, it should work.

------
ColinWright
I'm sure this is wonderful, but I really can't care. I have work to do, films
I want to watch, books I want to read, friends I want to meet with.

Why should I sit and watching this with _zero_ idea of what it is? Is it
entertaining? Drama? A demonstration of technology? An interactive "film"?

Maybe you have time. I don't. I'm going back to making things.

